# What can I do?



## SaltLifeClint

Hey all! I currently work in a psychiatric hospital, and have a Master's degree (fully accredited-6 yr of college) in Community Counseling. I will be licensed as mental health counselor by the end of the year, and will hold dual licensure as addictions professional (IC/RC). I am currently working on my Ph.D in psychology, (non clinical) and should have that in 2014. I currently work in utilization management/intake at a psychiatric hospital in Florida. I am interested in teaching eventually (not too interested in TEFL though). I am way open to new experiences as well. 
So I say all that to say this: What kind of jobs could I get in Argentina (or Uraguay for that matter)? What is equivalent licensure there? What other jobs might I qualify for? Can I support me and my wife on that? Is Argentina allowing foreign workers in MH field? Education? HR? ETC? Thanks.


----------

